# Trump is under investigation for potential violations of the Espionage Act



## Nothereed (Aug 13, 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/aug/12/fbi-agents-trump-search-mar-a-lago-documents


For context of the documents Trump held. they were /TS/SCI documents

For context. That means Top secret, Sensitive Compartmented Information. This is the kind of shit that requires a special secured room, where the documents NEVER leave the premises. Ever. And requires said documents to be kept track of which ones have and haven't been pulled out. According to sources, these specific documents were being held next to the maralago pool in a safe with a padlock. Which, is extremely, EXTREMELY not secure. Like, your supposed to have a special staff hover behind your back to make sure the documents NEVER leave. This is the kinds of documents that spy movies are about. Critical, and dangerous in the wrong hands kind of documents. Like, this is the kind of shit that risks troops, risks police officers, risks the secret service, risks the CIA and so on, could list access controls to critical infrastructure, shit you would NEVER want another country having knowledge to.

And ignoring security, it was near a pool of all places. you know, chlorine and water? the shit that will easily destroy any ink on any paper assuming that it's not completely destroyed by the time it's no longer wet?

As much as I hate the government, I'd rather not have Russia or China or whoever the fuck, have a easier time toying with us, we already got enough problems on our plate.

But even worse, since it is investigation of the espionage act, and we already know that from the new york times that it relates to nuclear weapons. That means Trump gave away country secrets in exchange for something most likely. (We likely know what it is. That green thing)

Again, I'd LOVE to be wrong. But this already looks extremely bad.


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 13, 2022)

Also further more, no Trump saying that he declassified them doesn't work.

These kind of documents require a separate agency to approve of their declassification because they are THAT sensitive.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 13, 2022)

And now we wait for Trump cultists to go through their 217 pages of mental gymnastics on how Trump is never at fault or something. It’s never actually anything worth reading but always goes on for way too long with nothing said


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 13, 2022)

Sorry, but by this time I'm having a hard time believing the news. I mean... I hate Trump as much as everyone not in his cult, but isn't this a bit over the top?

Dude left office 1.5 years ago. There were rumors of him taking boxes from the white house straight from day one. Is he as stupid to just let it sit in his home all this time?

Well... Yes. But just about anyone else isn't. It's not like he can't afford a xerox machine that could scan all that stuff and then burn the physical evidence. It's fucking paper...it's dumb enough that the white house apparently doesn't keep backups,  but that's an administration. Trump is just a retired moron with enough time on his hands right now. I'm sure someone would've told him the danger it would be to just let it longer around. 

... But now after all this time it's still just in his house? Seriously?
More so... This is the us we're talking about. If any individual has information on nuclear weapons in their house, the first instinct is to bomb the environment and ask questions later. Am i really to believe the fbi just goes in after 1.5 years and just find it?

Sorry... I don't believe it. I'm not keen on political conspiracies, but i don't simply buy this stuff.


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 13, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Sorry, but by this time I'm having a hard time believing the news. I mean... I hate Trump as much as everyone not in his cult, but isn't this a bit over the top?
> 
> Dude left office 1.5 years ago. There were rumors of him taking boxes from the white house straight from day one. Is he as stupid to just let it sit in his home all this time?
> 
> ...


well if it was bogus, trump could of released the search warrant before hand to the public. But he didn't. And the search warrent was unsealed.
The FBI seized multiple boxes and papers. We know what was roughly seized, so it checks out. (this also makes it difficult to make the claim that it was planted. Since Trump likely has security cameras in Marlago)
Would I like to believe that this happened?
FUUUUCK no.
But... unfortunately, It seems like it did happen. We won't know until charges are put forward.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 13, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> well if it was bogus, trump could of released the search warrant before hand to the public. But he didn't. And the search warrent was unsealed.
> The FBI seized multiple boxes and papers. We know what was roughly seized, so it checks out. (this also makes it difficult to make the claim that it was planted. Since Trump likely has security cameras in Marlago)
> Would I like to believe that this happened?
> FUUUUCK no.
> But... unfortunately, It seems like it did happen. We won't know until charges are put forward.


I didn't say it was bogus. But if you ask me, Trump only cares about himself. And yeah, he acts guilty all the time (heck... Him taking the fifth makes him suspicious by himself back in 2016). So him lashing out and ignoring that he can make things public himself is just him being him. Playing innocent and pretending it was declassified(even though it wasn't... And even though that's irrelevant in the first place) is also just a bone for his cultists to chew on.

To me, i would think the only things in those boxes are about protecting himself. Dirt on politicians. Things about Roger Stone. But even so... Just have it linger around in his house like that? It's not the 20th century anymore, damnit. Xerox it, put it on usb drive and keep it with you. Not keep it in your house in the assumption the 'feds'  won't dare come to.

I'm also the reverse of you: i would like to believe that it really happened. Very much, in fact(dude needed to be in jail for at least a year now). But something like this just too good to be true. And again: not something i deem likely. Because even though he's a moron, he's not stupid in this sort of concealment. I mean... If he was, he would've been ACTUALLY bankrupt at most after his third bankcupcy instead of... How many was it again? Five?
(edit: apparently six, depending how you count: https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-trump-declared-bankruptcy-four-or-six-times/)


----------



## Xzi (Aug 13, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> It's not like he can't afford a xerox machine that could scan all that stuff and then burn the physical evidence.


Which is why he's also under investigation for destroying other documents and records.  I'm sure there was a good reason (in his dementia-addled brain) for keeping these particular ones.



Taleweaver said:


> Trump is just a retired moron with enough time on his hands right now. I'm sure someone would've told him the danger it would be to just let it longer around.


It's not like he was openly advertising the fact that he had them.  Only a few people very close to him were aware of it, and one of them ratted him out to save their own skin.



Taleweaver said:


> Am i really to believe the fbi just goes in after 1.5 years and just find it?


What's the alternative, that it was all "planted?"  If that were the case, Trump would've already released the security footage of the FBI rummaging around, as that is footage he has seen for himself.  He still might try to have it doctored and then released, but at this point it's easier to just rile up his cultists in defense of him instead.


----------



## Dungeonseeker (Aug 13, 2022)

Was having a discussion with my parents about him yesterday, to summerise, dude was raised with such a privileged lifestyle that no one ever taught him the difference between thinking he is in the right and actually being in the right. He's so used to never getting blamed for anything and being able to use his wealth and power to abuse his responsibilities that he genuinely now believes he can, quite literally do and say whatever the fuck he wants, not in the "fuck the consequences" way, more in the "I'm Donald Trump and consequences don't apply to me at all" way.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 13, 2022)

Jesus, Trump apparently also leaked the full, unredacted warrant to Breitbart, which includes the names of the FBI agents involved.  They're gonna have to add attempted murder to the laundry list of charges.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 13, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> And now we wait for Trump cultists to go through their 217 pages of mental gymnastics on how Trump is never at fault or something. It’s never actually anything worth reading but always goes on for way too long with nothing said


Buttery males.



Xzi said:


> Jesus, Trump apparently also leaked the full, unredacted warrant to Breitbart, which includes the names of the FBI agents involved.  They're gonna have to add attempted murder to the laundry list of charges.


If only for their direct safety, they need to put this guy and at least some of his enablers in jail.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 13, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Buttery males.


I don’t know what that means but mood


----------



## Xzi (Aug 13, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I don’t know what that means but mood


"But her e-mails" = buttery males.  Republicans use it as whataboutism so often that it became a meme, because that's how frequently their politicians are caught committing felonies and/or pedophilia.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 13, 2022)

Xzi said:


> "But her e-mails" = buttery males.  Republicans use it as whataboutism so often that it became a meme, because that's how frequently their politicians are caught committing felonies and/or pedophilia.


Bruh, buttery males sounded like a new term for femboys with butter soft skin. My disappointment is immeasurable, and my day is ruined


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 13, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Which is why he's also under investigation for destroying other documents and records.  I'm sure there was a good reason (in his dementia-addled brain) for keeping these particular ones.


Yeah, I've heard about yet a new book as well. But on that front as well: the lineup of people who wrote about Trump's behavior in office is already quite long. Would this be something that Woodward or Wolfe somehow missed? 



Xzi said:


> It's not like he was openly advertising the fact that he had them.  Only a few people very close to him were aware of it, and one of them ratted him out to save their own skin.


Yeah... Or the most plausible option: he was under investigation already and Trump bragged about his documents within hearing distance. 


Xzi said:


> What's the alternative, that it was all "planted?"  If that were the case, Trump would've already released the security footage of the FBI rummaging around, as that is footage he has seen for himself.  He still might try to have it doctored and then released, but at this point it's easier to just rile up his cultists in defense of him instead.


Yeah... Like that's going to mean anything to his cultists. C'moon, @Xzi : you know damn well how his drones act since the Mueller report. First they claim we can't know anything until it releases, then it's all "I'm not reading all that" and then it's "i like how henchman' s summary more".

The best that can happen is that fox News no longer implies the fbi are a bunch of crooks. 

Again: no, i don't believe the fbi planted evidence (jeez, how would that even work? Them first stealing classified stuff from the white house, sit on it for 18 months, then bring it out to someone who is already about to be convicted of tax fraud?). But despite Trump's moronic efforts to'defend'himself (oh, he declassified it first? So he fucking DID take documents that weren't for the public?) I'm siding with the loonie squad on this one. That this was politically motivated. I mean... When they're done crying nonsense, they might actually realize it actually might be a move to stop him from running for president again. 

I think in this case it's a good political move, but not one that should become the norm somehow.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 13, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Bruh, buttery males sounded like a new term for femboys with butter soft skin. My disappointment is immeasurable, and my day is ruined


The way you make it sound, my heterosexual nature is being challenged. Soft skinned femboys, you say? 

(also... This thread goes nuts in a faster tempo than usual )


----------



## Jayro (Aug 13, 2022)

Trump has already played the "It's a hoax!" card in response to this, lol.

But this right here is the smoking gun to imprisonment, even if no other charges stick:


----------



## Xzi (Aug 13, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> I think in this case it's a good political move, but not one that should become the norm somehow.


I agree, it shouldn't become the norm that we elect presidents who are a severe threat to national security.  That's the problem with the two party system, though: Republicans gotta run somebody, and they treat elections like they're monster truck rallies.  I'd ask if they could sink any lower, going from GWB to Trump, but I know the answer is always yes.  Plenty of Hitler youths like DeSantis waiting in the wings.


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Nothereed (Aug 14, 2022)

https://oversight.house.gov/sites/democrats.oversight.house.gov/files/Trump Saudi Nuclear Report - 2-19-2019.pdf
we had info about this 3 years ago about Trump possibly transferring documents... And now this WAAAY the fuck lines up. Wish I caught whiff of this sooner.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 15, 2022)

The walls are definitely closing in around Trump this time.

It's a good thing nobody remembers when Hillary had TS/SCI documents on her email server that was left wide open on the internet. It's a good thing I remember though.


----------



## Viri (Aug 15, 2022)

Nothing is going to happen.


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The walls are definitely closing in around Trump this time.
> 
> It's a good thing nobody remembers when Hillary had TS/SCI documents on her email server that was left wide open on the internet. It's a good thing I remember though.


https://www.politifact.com/article/2022/aug/09/comparing-hillary-clintons-emails-and-donald-trump/
_mkay... sure. _
We don't know what classification they were. but again _mkay_


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 15, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> https://www.politifact.com/article/2022/aug/09/comparing-hillary-clintons-emails-and-donald-trump/
> _mkay... sure. _
> We don't know what classification they were. but again _mkay_


I'm just sayin'. They got him this time. This is the beginning of the end for Drumpf!!!!!!


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> It's a good thing nobody remembers when Hillary had TS/SCI documents on her email server that was left wide open on the internet. It's a good thing I remember though.


What do you mean,  "you remember"? She managed to not get charged,  let alone prosecuted,  for four years straight under a president that had a campaign promise to lock her up. So no, you don't "remember" that. I also bet you haven't heard of TS/SCI before it became trending now either. At best you're parroting talkshow hosts who fabricate dystopian pasts ("remember when Hillary Clinton was godzilla and destroyed the twin towers on 9/11? I remember... And now so do you!").


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 15, 2022)

After all this time since he removed them, who knows how many Copies have been made, or Posted onto Cloud Storage. You know he will use them as leverage.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 16, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> What do you mean,  "you remember"? She managed to not get charged,  let alone prosecuted,  for four years straight under a president that had a campaign promise to lock her up. So no, you don't "remember" that. I also bet you haven't heard of TS/SCI before it became trending now either. At best you're parroting talkshow hosts who fabricate dystopian pasts ("remember when Hillary Clinton was godzilla and destroyed the twin towers on 9/11? I remember... And now so do you!").


11 years in the US Army in the Signal Corps would say that I have definitely heard of and am very familiar TS/SCI clearances. Don't assume everybody here is as ignorant as you are.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 16, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The walls are definitely closing in around Trump this time.
> 
> It's a good thing nobody remembers when Hillary had TS/SCI documents on her email server that was left wide open on the internet. It's a good thing I remember though.


Thanks for being an example of buttery males and butter emails.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 16, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Thanks for being an example of buttery males and butter emails.


I bet your TDS addled smooth brain can't explain coherently why one person had their home raided and the other person didn't.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 16, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> 11 years in the US Army in the Signal Corps would say that I have definitely heard of and am very familiar TS/SCI clearances. Don't assume everybody here is as ignorant as you are.


That's a fair response. You're right: i don't know you or whether or not you've heard of the actual terms for top secret documents. It's just that it's hard to believe when you post a statement that is already proven false multiple times years ago. @Nothereed posted a good link about that, which you don't exactly disprove with those memories of yours. That's why i presumed you're not as knowledgeable as you claim you are.

By the way... Do you want to prove me wrong or are you just going to take everything personal in this thread? I'll admit i have cause for that, and i apologize for it. But I'm not as ignorant as you claim you are. It's just that i've seen far too many people post propaganda instead of caring about an honest discussion. That's why my patience is wearing thin on statements that use logical fallacies to deflect attention from an issue.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 16, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Sorry, but by this time I'm having a hard time believing the news. I mean... I hate Trump as much as everyone not in his cult, but isn't this a bit over the top?
> 
> Dude left office 1.5 years ago. There were rumors of him taking boxes from the white house straight from day one. Is he as stupid to just let it sit in his home all this time?
> 
> ...


Let me put it this way: The documents he's holding, on top of giving nuclear secrets to our enemies if fallen into the wrong hands (And he's clearly had dealings with many of our enemies, which would justify recovering those documents) our spies are also under threat from this kind of shit. Opinions on military action and espionage aside, it would put our spies under genuine threat if they're outed from any messy handling of these documents.

It's "fucking paper," that just so happens to house genuinely some of the most important secrets to our entire country's military. So yes, it's a LIIIIIIIIIITTLE more important than "just fucking paper."


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 16, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> The way you make it sound, my heterosexual nature is being challenged. Soft skinned femboys, you say?
> 
> (also... This thread goes nuts in a faster tempo than usual )


I want more softboi femboys on the temp


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 16, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I bet your TDS addled smooth brain can't explain coherently why one person had their home raided and the other person didn't.


One was hard documents and the other wasn't. Otherwise they would have "raided" everyone else that used a personal account for government information. Also, I doubt the email had info as big as nuclear information.  

Now tell me why your Hillary or Obama Derangement Syndrome means Trump shouldn't be held accountable.


----------



## djpannda (Aug 16, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> One was hard documents and the other wasn't. Otherwise they would have "raided" everyone else that used a personal account for government information. Also, I doubt the email had info as big as nuclear information.
> 
> Now tell me why your Hillary or Obama Derangement Syndrome means Trump shouldn't be held accountable.


duhh ... NARA has 30 millions sheets of not classified OBAMA info in their possession  in a government approved and secure location =  ANYONE who pays for a suite in MAL can view nuclear documents because... OBAMA. . . That's how that works.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 16, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> That's a fair response. You're right: i don't know you or whether or not you've heard of the actual terms for top secret documents. It's just that it's hard to believe when you post a statement that is already proven false multiple times years ago. @Nothereed posted a good link about that, which you don't exactly disprove with those memories of yours. That's why i presumed you're not as knowledgeable as you claim you are.
> 
> By the way... Do you want to prove me wrong or are you just going to take everything personal in this thread? I'll admit i have cause for that, and i apologize for it. But I'm not as ignorant as you claim you are. It's just that i've seen far too many people post propaganda instead of caring about an honest discussion. That's why my patience is wearing thin on statements that use logical fallacies to deflect attention from an issue.


Apology accepted.

Hopefully, others can follow your example.

Considering that Comey and Hillary both admitted she had TS/SCI documents on her email server, I'm not even sure how you can even dispute it. Their statements are on video. You also cannot dispute that her house was never raided.

The only thing I take even slightly personal is when people bring my deceased parents into the conversation. It's childish and uncalled for. It shows bad debating skills when one has to use personal attacks.

I get propaganda and personal insults thrown at me every single day in these threads, but mostly personal insults. And it's the same half a dozen people day in and day out. They just can't resist. I think they all want to date me.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 16, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Considering that Comey and Hillary both admitted she had TS/SCI documents on her email server, I'm not even sure how you can even dispute it. Their statements are on video. You also cannot dispute that her house was never raided.


Sorry, but I can't find that video. And frankly, I'm not sure if there ever was one. 

But lemme first state that you're correct in one thing: Clinton certainly had some top secret mails on her server. But from what i can find, they hadn't been given that clarification of the time they were sent (https://www.npr.org/2016/01/29/4648...-clinton-email-probe-persists?t=1660676157279). @Nothereed 's link also mentions that the clarification market wasn't clear. So the situation really isn't the same, even when not taking into account that physically moving boxes to an open resort is a different thing than having mails on your server. I guess that explains why her house wasn't raised, but even so... I don't see how that sets a precedent. Also: a certain president increased the penalty and severity on the crime, so of course the response for it is more severe. 

Oh, and a bonus response: I've actually read Comey's book. He looks back on the situation as being out of proportion. I can't say i really believe him when he wrote he hadn't considered the political consequences to be what they became, but that's what he wrote.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 16, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Sorry, but I can't find that video. And frankly, I'm not sure if there ever was one.
> 
> But lemme first state that you're correct in one thing: Clinton certainly had some top secret mails on her server. But from what i can find, they hadn't been given that clarification of the time they were sent (https://www.npr.org/2016/01/29/4648...-clinton-email-probe-persists?t=1660676157279). @Nothereed 's link also mentions that the clarification market wasn't clear. So the situation really isn't the same, even when not taking into account that physically moving boxes to an open resort is a different thing than having mails on your server. I guess that explains why her house wasn't raised, but even so... I don't see how that sets a precedent. Also: a certain president increased the penalty and severity on the crime, so of course the response for it is more severe.
> 
> Oh, and a bonus response: I've actually read Comey's book. He looks back on the situation as being out of proportion. I can't say i really believe him when he wrote he hadn't considered the political consequences to be what they became, but that's what he wrote.


You do know that all ex-presidents have an official office with a staff paid for by tax payers. They are also provided a SCIF. So these documents were not being housed at an open resort. That's why the FBI had to break locks to get in.

A server that is open to the internet with next to no security on it can be accessed by the CCP and the Russians. They wouldn't even have to leave their basements to look at all the TS/SCI documents on that server. 

I've also worked in IT for the past 25 years with 11 of those years in the Army.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 22, 2022)

Appeals court says DOJ can resume criminal investigation of classified documents from Mar-a-Lago. There was no evidence provided that Trump may have declassified any of the documents. The special master essentially concurred with this ruling just yesterday.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 22, 2022)

theyll get him this time!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> And now we wait for Trump cultists to go through their 217 pages of mental gymnastics on how Trump is never at fault or something. It’s never actually anything worth reading but always goes on for way too long with nothing said


Sorry past me, nothing of value was said by them in just 2 pages.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 22, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> theyll get him this time!


I see a lot of crying and reeee'ing in the future from leftists.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 22, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I see a lot of crying and reeee'ing in the future from leftists.



no shave november? more like no reeeeee november!


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 22, 2022)

He had those Documents for so long, who knows how many Copies he made. Not to mention, he can not Declassify whatever he wants, or do whatever he wants, and that's that. The US is NOT a Dictatorship.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 22, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Sorry past me, nothing of value was said by them in just 2 pages.


Not even an attempt at an argument just "Trump Derangement Syndrome" and "Leftists Tears" being thrown around. That's what their argument resorted to. They got Lazy.

And an attempt at self depreciating humor by memeing themselves with Hilary's Email.


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 22, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Not even an attempt at an argument just "Trump Derangement Syndrome" and "Leftists Tears" being thrown around. That's what their argument resorted to. They got Lazy.
> 
> And an attempt at self depreciating humor by memeing themselves with Hilary's Email.


it's funny since I'm reminded of this:


----------



## SG854 (Sep 22, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> it's funny since I'm reminded of this:
> 
> View attachment 328297


The Man said it himself

If anyone that will follow the teachings of their God Trump must honor this Commandment.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 22, 2022)

See the fun part about being a Trump cultist is you don't actually have you believe anything, you can just be told what to think by him, or by voices approved by him. But don't worry, you're definitely a free thinker. Even if you are constantly holding hypocritical views.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 22, 2022)

How long untill a clown emoji is posted?


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 22, 2022)

Plus I love how anything bad against Trump, or any Proof against him, it is either "Fake" News, or made up against him. Well then, where are all the Libel Lawsuits???????? News Organizations can not just make up whatever they want, not having Documentation and Proof of it. They have to have a reputable Source, and it be backed up. So if it is all "Fake" and their "Leader" can do no wrong...........


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 22, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> News Organizations can not just make up whatever they want, not having Documentation and Proof of it. They have to have a reputable Source, and it be backed up. So if it is all "Fake" and their "Leader" can do no wrong...........


Of course they do, it was the anonymous source who was familiar with Trump's way of thinking.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Sep 22, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The walls are definitely closing in around Trump this time.


Witch hunts and persecution eventually stick. But I am happy with biden being the american president, the longer he stays the more your country will erode.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 22, 2022)

MadonnaProject said:


> Witch hunts and persecution eventually stick. But I am happy with biden being the american president, the longer he stays the more your country will erode.


The more the US erodes, the more the world erodes.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Sep 23, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The more the US erodes, the more the world erodes.


For a country that has been the start of every economic collapse, most wars, most political meddling, most social turmoil over the last century, that is quite the statement.

I for one would like to put your theory to the test.


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 23, 2022)

MadonnaProject said:


> For a country that has been the start of every economic collapse, most wars, most political meddling, most social turmoil over the last century, that is quite the statement.
> 
> I for one would like to put your theory to the test.



The pattern is clear to me. A republican was in the oval office at the outset of the Civil War, Watergate, the Great Depression, 9/11, January 6th, the 2008 recession...

But that's history, not bias! I'm sure elite democrats have failed miserably in other ways.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 23, 2022)

MadonnaProject said:


> For a country that has been the start of every economic collapse, most wars, most political meddling, most social turmoil over the last century, that is quite the statement.
> 
> I for one would like to put your theory to the test.


It’s also the country responsible for the start of every economic boom, ended most wars, is the most charitable, takes in the most people from around the world, except for Martha’s Vineyard, and made the most scientific breakthroughs and innovations.

However, I do understand that the government does overstep their boundaries not only with foreign countries, but here at home. We are currently working on that, but the left is fighting us tooth and nail.

Show me a country that’s done more good.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 23, 2022)

Lumstar said:


> The pattern is clear to me. A republican was in the oval office at the outset of the Civil War, Watergate, the Great Depression, 9/11, January 6th, the 2008 recession...
> 
> But that's history, not bias! I'm sure elite democrats have failed miserably in other ways.


Elite democrats created the income tax, the central bank, segregation, mass incarceration and is currently ignoring the highest inflation, over 2 million illegal aliens have crossed the border, highest crime in decades, messed up supply chain, and war in Europe. The uniparty has managed our decline for decades and put us in record debt.

Why was a Republican in office at the outset of the Civil War?


----------



## MicroNut99 (Sep 24, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Elite democrats created the income tax, the central bank, segregation, mass incarceration and is currently ignoring the highest inflation, over 2 million illegal aliens have crossed the border, highest crime in decades, messed up supply chain, and war in Europe. The uniparty has managed our decline for decades and put us in record debt.
> 
> Why was a Republican in office at the outset of the Civil War?


Lincoln was the man of the moment.
Speaking out of context about segregation keeps this big southern republican's lie alive.
You guys lost the civil war. Get over it.
Your statues have mostly came down and Military bases are slowly renamed, as they should be.
The Stars and Bars finally banned from all military installations.
Mass incarceration is a problem made worse over time by both sides.
And unless you've served then GFY.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 24, 2022)

Kinda funny how people claim to be against both parties but will only whine about democrats. Makes me wonder...Maybe they like the two party system...


----------



## MicroNut99 (Sep 24, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Kinda funny how people claim to be against both parties but will only whine about democrats. Makes me wonder...Maybe they like the two party system...


Not sure its that they like it as much as they need someone to hate within it.
Unfortunately this happens on both sides of the aisle.
At best the most terrible rhetoric is called simply called "politics"
After all there all elections to be won.


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 29, 2022)

kevinbr said:


> One question is why these documents were mentioned so late


Primarily because having the FBI having to do a search on a former president is not a good look. So every single process was lienant as fuck with him, in hopes that he would give it back. Which well. Here we are


----------

